# Schwinn rear rack?



## Terry66 (Jan 24, 2012)

I am cleaning out my garage of unused parts to sell. I have this rack that I got as part of another deal and I am not sure what it fits and also if it is original or not. I have another 9 hole rack, but this one is shaped differently and a longer rear middle hole. I have a few pics if that helps....thanks as always for your help!

Terry


----------



## ohdeebee (Jan 24, 2012)

Not a Schwinn rack.


----------



## vintage2wheel (Jan 24, 2012)

*rack*

not schwinn  looks like columbia


----------



## STUPIDILLO (Jan 25, 2012)

Looks Columbia or I have seen that style rack on other bikes as well, so could be an aftermarket rack.


----------



## jpromo (Jan 25, 2012)

Pretty sure this is an old aftermarket rack. I think the brand was Macaulay? Something like that.


----------

